# Desford Boys School, Leicestershire



## Goldie87 (Nov 17, 2008)

Another visit here has been on the cards for a long time. Unfortunately it has had retirement homes built up against it so it is making things difficult. The following external photos I took at the weekend do not show the full extent of the place. 

On 3 January 1881, Thomas Adcock took up his position as Superintendent at the newly built Desford Industrial School at Botcheston. Mrs Adcock was the matron. The other staff included, Mr. Gamble - schoolmaster, Mr. Lee – farm bailiff, Mr. Willet, mechanic. Mr. Underwood, a tailor, arrived a week later. Ten days after he took over the school, Mr. Adcock received the first two boys from the school board, aged 10 and 14.

His first two weeks were spent preparing the school for its official opening by the Right Honourable A. J. Mundella M.P. on Saturday 15 January 1881. The boys arrived at the school one or two at a time over the following weeks and months. Five years later on 15 March 1886 there was a total of 192 boys in the school.

The school had been built by the Leicester School Board but it took boys from all over the country. Many boys passed through the school over the years and their experiences varied from good to bad. Some boys enjoyed their time there and others hated it. Its name was later changed to Desford Boys School and it closed in 1984 as Polebrook House.
During the schools 103 year history 4,978 and 11 girls passed through its doors.






Main entrance





Names in the main doorway, there are loads of these





A building behind woodwork 





Interior of a corridor taken through broken window





Corner of main building


----------



## MD (Nov 17, 2008)

good write up mate


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2008)

Tis a very nice looking building. Love those names in the entrance.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 22, 2008)

nipped up here today unfortunatly some old dear was doing her gardening so couldnt really take a closer look











check out the blue skyes!!!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2008)

those skies are nice, was rubbish when i went


----------

